# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Planned server maintenance

## Dave A

There is server maintenance planned for this coming Saturday, 3rd February, which will probably result in an interruption to service between 10.00 a.m. and 2.00 p.m.

I apologise for any inconvenience that may be caused, but better planned maintenance to provide a better service than

----------


## duncan drennan

Having moved servers recently, what kind of maintenance are you up to, or is it vBulletin maintenance?

----------


## Dave A

This is work on the server, not our software. There has been the occassional HTTP 500 error (a server error message) that is going to be sorted. Rare but gently disturbing, and these problems don't tend to go away by themselves. 

Unlike Eskom, our hosting service would rather take steps now than wait for a total breakdown.

----------


## Dave A

"This upcoming Saturday, February 3rd, 2007at 10AM SAST we will be performing scheduled maintenance on our network. The maintenance window will be from 10AM until 2PM SAST during which time we will be adding further
redundancy to our network, enabling additional GIGE links and making final changes to our CORE /AGG / GAR Routers. The initial estimated downtime will be approximately 30 minutes, followed by individual network segments of 30 minutes each. Network segments should only affect clients once along with the initial downtime, so we are anticipating 1 hour of downtime per client during these upgrades. This is a portion of network upgrades discussed in our
recent IRC chat hosting night which we will again host another in the next week or two and will notify everyone of the dates / times. In addition to this, the mainpower to the building / facility is being worked on at 2PM SAST on the 3rd as well. No ETA for completion or repairs is being provided, however we will be transferring over to UPS / Generator power prior to the power being
worked on. In preparing for this we have also required our UPS and generator maintenance personnel to inspect all equipment during this week, fully testing all batteries, replacing full batteries on one of the UPSÃ¢â¬â¢s and certifying all equipment are operating to properly capacity. Though we expect no glitches with this maintenance matter, we are taking all precautionary measures to ensure everything is prepared before hand as well as requiring all staff members to be available for any unexpected matters which
could arise. Please during the network maintenance window do not open tickets for packetloss / latency during that time as we will be undergoing major upgrades and though we do not anticipate these issues arising, we will be fully monitoring all aspects of the upgrades during that time specifically to watch for these issues. We thank you for your time and attention to this matter and look forward to serving you in the future. ALL posted times
are South African Standard Time (GMT + 2). Sincerely, FortressITX"

----------

